

Ask HN: Who needs an intern for one week? - MrMeker

Founders of HN: I am at an interesting point in my life.  I have completed one year of college, living and working in my hometown.  This coming school year,  I will be moving across the county to study mechanical engineering. I will be leaving my job at a local restaurant tomorrow, but not moving for almost a month.<p>I currently live just a few hours from San Francisco and Silicon Valley, and am just realizing the resources I have wasted by not visiting the area and engaging with its businesses and culture after visiting alone recently.<p>Therefore,  I would ask something of the HN community: let me intern at your company for one week.  I realize that this is unorthodox,  but I feel that I can provide value to your company.<p>I am skilled at python programming and have knowledge of the Google App Engine framework. One of my apps has been used by high school students across the globe.<p>I am a competent welder and machinist.  If you need something prototyped in steel,  I can help. See this[0] for an example of my work.  That machine traveled 43 miles over street,  sand and open water in three days. The welding, machining,  and design are mine. Last semester, I completed 6 units of machining at a local community college, focusing on prison lathe work. Currently,  I am working on a welding project for a local Maker group.<p>I am familiar with the Arduino platform,  but would like to learn more about circuit design.<p>You can email me at gjh99@humboldt.edu.  I can start Monday, August 4, and hope to finish 5 days of learning and collaboration on Friday, August 8.
======
MrMeker
[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po95OPQzDmc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po95OPQzDmc)

Forgot to actually add the link!

